#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  New YouTube CTV Viewing and Advertising Trends in the US.

## Bhavya

Adoption of digital channels on our home TV sets is one of the most significant video trends. There is a brand-new report on YouTube CTV viewing and advertising trends in the US. You can check out the report's insights in the below graphic.

----------

